
Ask HN: What is the best way to validate a startup idea? - sherlockgopher
I want to start a company this year, what is the best and cheapest way to validate if my idea is valid
======
alc90
Try and talk with your potential customers.

* Build a landing page where you explain what you want to build

* Add a pricing page and ask for money

* Ask for users address if interested

* If enough interest is shown - build your first MVP

Here's a more detailed example about validating an idea -
[https://blog.bufferapp.com/idea-to-paying-customers-
in-7-wee...](https://blog.bufferapp.com/idea-to-paying-customers-in-7-weeks-
how-we-did-it)

------
nwrk
Go out and find first client, validate the idea together. /* merry christmas
*/

